# UberSELECT extended lists?



## Rob-DE (Jul 15, 2017)

Are there extended lists for UberSELECT, other than the luxury brands? I was in Nashville on business for my other job recently, and we called for a SELECT. We got picked up in a Camry, probably about 4-5 years old. It wasn't a high end Camry either - but rather a base model with cloth seats. If that 4 year old Camry can qualify as SELECT, I'd like to know how to qualify my 17' Optima SXL fully loaded with leather, heated rear seats for pax comfort, etc.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Every market has their own list some are very lose. One thing that doesn't change from one market to the next is the fact that you need to have leather or leathette seats. 
I know in Denver we have a very lose select list and a 2016 or newer Camry qualifies with leather. The thing is nobody is checking to make sure the car has leather so all the driver has to say is "hey I have leather and want select rides" and boom its done. 
I'd honestly complain to uber about the cloth seats, select is oversaturated in almost every market because of this


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

RideshareGentrification said:


> The thing is nobody is checking to make sure the car has leather so all the driver has to say is "hey I have leather and want select rides" and boom its done.


I had to have my vehicle inspected at the hub before they approved Select, but as noted, results may vary in each market, and there are a few vehicles out there that shouldn't be Select. On the other hand, there are some that maybe should be, and aren't on the approved list. I think what may happen is that some markets ease up on qualifications to get the numbers they need, then never tighten back up after they get them. If enough pax downrate certain drivers based on their vehicle expectations, it would knock them off the Select platform as a 4.8 (maybe 4.75) is required to keep driving Select (allegedly - not sure if I've ever heard of anyone ever getting stripped of their stripes).


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

sirius black said:


> I had to have my vehicle inspected at the hub before they approved Select, but as noted, results may vary in each market, and there are a few vehicles out there that shouldn't be Select. On the other hand, there are some that maybe should be, and aren't on the approved list. I think what may happen is that some markets ease up on qualifications to get the numbers they need, then never tighten back up after they get them. If enough pax downrate certain drivers based on their vehicle expectations, it would knock them off the Select platform as a 4.8 (maybe 4.75) is required to keep driving Select (allegedly - not sure if I've ever heard of anyone ever getting stripped of their stripes).


Ive heard that uber is trying to clean up select in my market. Basically if you get a complaint about not having leather or something else they will probably remove the driver from select. I wouldn't down rate the driver he's just trying to make money and if uber is gonna allow it then why not take advantage. 
All of my cars are eligible for select and 3 of the 4 could qualify for black so that could be why I didn't have to go in they were just automatically on select 
With lyft for premier and lux all they ask is how many seat belts, if you have leather and what color.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Just because it's not on the list doesn't mean its doesn't qualify, I am guessing it says POPULAR MODELS but too lazy to check for you 

But in my market there is a lot of cars on lux or luxsuv not on the list


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Did you verify the vehicle that was listed on the app when the driver showed up? Maybe you got the right driver, but he was driving a different vehicle. I got picked up as a pax one time by a driver who said my name and matched his profile pic. I told him I was expecting a different car, and he claimed it was “in the shop getting service.”


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Did you verify the vehicle that was listed on the app when the driver showed up? Maybe you got the right driver, but he was driving a different vehicle. I got picked up as a pax one time by a driver who said my name and matched his profile pic. I told him I was expecting a different car, and he claimed it was "in the shop getting service."


It used to be worse down here before they updated the pics to bigger clearer and no hats glasses or side policy.

There has to be about a dozen Uber's I have taken where I was not 100% sure they were the driver in the photo lol


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Rob-DE said:


> Are there extended lists for UberSELECT, other than the luxury brands? I was in Nashville on business for my other job recently, and we called for a SELECT. We got picked up in a Camry, probably about 4-5 years old. It wasn't a high end Camry either - but rather a base model with cloth seats. If that 4 year old Camry can qualify as SELECT, I'd like to know how to qualify my 17' Optima SXL fully loaded with leather, heated rear seats for pax comfort, etc.


Some of the select lists are a laughable joke.

There are some cars that shouldn't be on select but are, and some cars that arn't on the select lists but should be.

And the select rates in some cities are lower then the XL rates in other cities.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

This is a lesson learned from a debate i had with #professoruber

Not all markets are the same. Not all marketing is the same.

This is how the marketing is in the ciry i used to drive select (Atlanta) versus Dallas










Notice the car vector image doesnt change? Its not supposed to. Select is just for those that want a higher class of driver. Usually you have a higher rating requirement to maintain select. Not everyone can afford a new car, those that can tend to be a bit different than those driving 2002 that barely qualify for X. Its also meant to be newer and cleaner.

I know, I know. Personally, I would not pay extra for Select in Dallas area but some people will.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> This is a lesson learned from a debate i had with #professoruber
> 
> Not all markets are the same. Not all marketing is the same.
> 
> ...


Yep you're right luxury rides are reserved for black or Lyft lux here in Denver. I still think our select list is awful and some of the cars that have gotten exceptions in the past were a joke lol


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Mine calls select "premium rides". Black and SUV is the only thing that specifically says luxury.

Wish my van would qualify for select, it should! Need all the nonX pings I can get.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

henrygates said:


> Mine calls select "premium rides". Black and SUV is the only thing that specifically says luxury.
> 
> Wish my van would qualify for select, it should! Need all the nonX pings I can get.


Yeah in Denver I know for a bit a Chrysler T&C was on the select list. I've seen a a Dodge FRICKIN Caravan and a Kia Mini Vam on select. I will say I had a Chrysler Pacifica as a rental and it was crazy nice more luxurious than most cars or suvs On uber select but it's still a mini van but a damn nice one


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

In some markets Uber specifies that Select needs to have leather, vegan leather, or vinyl.

These drivers with the cloth seat Camry Hybrid XLE's (and SHAME on you Toyota for putting cloth seats in that model, not everyone likes the boy racer SE model trim and don't want to get it just to have leather, but we do want a nicer car than the might-as-well-be-a-Prius-LE model) are probably claiming their cloth seats are "vegan leather". Kinda like how vegan bacon has absolutely nothing to do with real bacon.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

occupant said:


> In some markets Uber specifies that Select needs to have leather, vegan leather, or vinyl.
> 
> These drivers with the cloth seat Camry Hybrid XLE's (and SHAME on you Toyota for putting cloth seats in that model, not everyone likes the boy racer SE model trim and don't want to get it just to have leather, but we do want a nicer car than the might-as-well-be-a-Prius-LE model) are probably claiming their cloth seats are "vegan leather". Kinda like how vegan bacon has absolutely nothing to do with real bacon.


Isn't vegan leather and vinyl the same thing?


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

henrygates said:


> Isn't vegan leather and vinyl the same thing?


Don't say that too loud. They might hear you. And then we'll be put in a vegan jail to do CrossFit until we die.


----------



## YourPrivateDriver (Jul 5, 2016)

My 2018 Yukon XL qualifies for x/xl/select/black/black suv on my commerical account. On my personal account they won't put it on select so it only qualifies for x/xl. Funny how Uber works...


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

YourPrivateDriver said:


> My 2018 Yukon XL qualifies for x/xl/select/black/black suv on my commerical account. On my personal account they won't put it on select so it only qualifies for x/xl. Funny how Uber works...


There are no Chevrolet, Ford, or GMC on the Phoenix Select vehicle list. But you can go back to 2008 on the models that are listed. Funny how they consider the tiny Acura ILX, Audi A3, and Lexus IS to be Select, but a giant leather clad Yukon XL which looks like an Escalade minus the grille and taillights...can't be.

You have the Toyota AVALON on your Select list too. 2008 Avalon is like a $6000 used car. Low barrier to entry! Here's one for four grand... https://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-sale/vehicledetails.xhtml?listingId=480441916

Better yet, a 2011 Touring model in black for only $6495... https://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-sale/vehicledetails.xhtml?listingId=483365476

I'd hold out for the current generation body style starting in 2013 myself. Black on black leather, Limited model, ten grand... https://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-sale/vehicledetails.xhtml?listingId=490336570

But you won't see an Enclave doing Select in Phoenix. Never mind they run about fifty grand new. Never mind heated and cooled seats. Instead a ten year old Infiniti G35 sedan can pick you up. I can hear the daytime TV ads now...

You there, on the couch, wishing you could work rideshare! Do you have an active Uber account? Do you have $199? Do you want a luxury car? We approve you guaranteed at Occupant Ilied Industries Auto Sales!!! You can be a luxurious Uber Select driver for only $199 down TODAY!!! Good credit? Bad credit? Sucky credit? No problem! At Occupant Ilied Industries Auto Sales YOU can be APPROVED, TODAY!!! Choose from our selection of barely acceptable ten year old piles that probably ran through the repo auction four times before the lender finally gave up and dropped the reserve! Every car comes with a complimentary black ice Little Trees™ air freshener 12 pack! Don't just sit there, get on a bus and get your butt to Occupant Ilied Industries Auto Sales TODAY!!!


----------



## YourPrivateDriver (Jul 5, 2016)

occupant said:


> There are no Chevrolet, Ford, or GMC on the Phoenix Select vehicle list. But you can go back to 2008 on the models that are listed. Funny how they consider the tiny Acura ILX, Audi A3, and Lexus IS to be Select, but a giant leather clad Yukon XL which looks like an Escalade minus the grille and taillights...can't be.
> 
> You have the Toyota AVALON on your Select list too. 2008 Avalon is like a $6000 used car. Low barrier to entry! Here's one for four grand... https://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-sale/vehicledetails.xhtml?listingId=480441916
> 
> ...


I know a guy who got his Enclave on select. I know a guy who his Santa Fe on select. My buddy who has a commerical account has his Suburban on select. My Yukon on my commerical account is on select.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm sure it can be done, maybe the list was different before and they are grandfathered in. Commercial accounts can get away with things like that. Chrysler Town & Country minivans are run as livery in some markets. Touring-L models are pretty swank and really ought to qualify. Two rows of heated seats, air ride, etc...

Cars in Denver can be Select if they are a year or two old and have leather. You'll see Chevy Malibus and Ford Fusions running Select there.

If they make dumb moves I might have to add leather to my '17 Corolla to qualify...I can get the back seat for about $150 used. The front seats about $150 each (stupid airbags). But $450 would be made up very quickly even if my ratings COMPLETELY CREMATE THEMSELVES because I'm picking up Select passengers in a freaking Toyota Corolla.


----------

